# what might this score?!?!?!



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

I was just wondeering what this tank might score. he has 11 points for sure and maybe a 12 on his left side in front, and also a kicker off his g3 on his right side. thanks for the help!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

153


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a young deer w/ lots of potential. I'd seriously age this guy at 3.5 judging from all his characteristics... I'd put him in the 145-155 range as I don't think he'll have a ton of mass once that velvet comes off.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

146 3/8


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He is a young deer. 145 gross...


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Young deer 145 should be a big next yr and then :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

He'll gross low 150s. Net will be substantially lower.

Nice buck though!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You know they say Nets are for fishin!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

bretts said:


> 153


X2.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice deer!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

138 w/out velvet


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

152 3/8


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I hope that I will be able to have him scored this fall after i stick him with the rage!!!!!


----------

